# mother board P4SO-LA Rev. 1.05



## soluwa (Apr 8, 2008)

I need help with this motherboard. I have been looking for the onboard video driver for it and I just can not find it. Please, help me. any one. 

Thank You


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi Soluwa Welcome to TSF:wave:
What make and model is you system?
This mother board was built for HP by Asus. So to get the drivers you will need the HP model.
Example: HP Pavilion 5555


----------

